
Gem Manifests - ph0rque
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2009/3/10/gem_manifests/
======
siong1987
This is really powerful. I just installed a git-based CMS shinmun using this.

And, it works like a charm - <http://www.siong1987.com>.

But, I still don't know how to point my root domain to heroku. I personally
think that this is one of the most important feature that Heroku must
implement right now. (if heroku already has this feature now, please let me
know. I am currently forwarding my root domain to my www alias.)

Imagine a web hosting company that doesn't allow you to have your own root
domain. How awful it is.

------
orionheroku
Those Heroku guys are amazing! ;-)

